# snow goose jumping



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

i see alot of you guys think that sneaking geese is bad. i have jump shot snows for years and killed lots of them. ive decoyed birds to but its boring as hell. i also think it takes way more skill to sneak birds also a ton more phyical fitness. so to all you old guys that love to decoy dont pass jugment on the young guys for killing all the birds they can.

remember there is 8 million of these thing in the flyway and they need to be destoryed down to 2 million 
you guys that shoot a few a day in the decoys arent doing any good when i can shot 3 birds per shot on a good jump. in a good day i mite make 5 jumps

it doesnt matter how they are killed just as long as we can bring the numbers down


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok, well, might as well lock this one down now!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> ive decoyed birds to but its boring as hell. i also think it takes way more skill to sneak birds also a ton more phyical fitness. so to all you old guys that love to decoy dont pass jugment on the young guys for killing all the birds they can.


wrong, decoying is alot harder than sneaking if it was that easy you would be decoyin also,,am I right?


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

decoying is easy it just cost so much and i would rather fly my hang gliders than buy decoys. hell i my even try to grab a snow in midair with my high preformance hang glider.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

They both take skill, its all on how well you know what you are doing. Both cost just as much money, so lets just quit the **** talking and focus on shooting some damn snows!!! Good luck to everyone


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Okay McGyver.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hardcore Waterfowl said:


> They both take skill, its all on how well you know what you are doing. Both cost just as much money, so lets just quit the &$#* talking and focus on shooting some damn snows!!! Good luck to everyone


thats my point its all about killing snows it doesnt matter at all how you kill them

i dont sneak ditch much either. i use a gillie suit and sneak open field and that is hard as hell to get close with 20000 eyes looking for you or any other preditor.


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

Great! This is just what all the activist/hippies/tree huggers/Dixie Chicks want us to do. Fight with each other and not get along. It seems like this goes on every spring between the guys that decoy and the jumpers. Personally I don't give a poop about jumping geese because it is more killin then hunting. If you want to do it then fine. It does get old watching you guys fight about this subject. Congrats is all that is needed regardless of how the geese are killed.

Invite a jumper to hunt in your spread.
Billy Rogers


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

I'm an equal opportunity snow goose killer.

While the last few years I've mostly shot out of decoys, when the opportunity presents itself, I'll gladly take a sneak.

It's just damn fun.

There's nothing like knowing you've only got 50 more yards to belly-crawl before you can pop up and start blazing.

I just don't do much of it as it takes so much gas to find the right flock, and as I'm getting older, it's just a bit tougher to get real excited about belly-crawling a quarter mile through gumbo, stubble, CRP or whatever is in my path!


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

wagner24314 said:


> Hardcore Waterfowl said:
> 
> 
> > They both take skill, its all on how well you know what you are doing. Both cost just as much money, so lets just quit the &$#* talking and focus on shooting some damn snows!!! Good luck to everyone
> ...


I am not a jumper. I don't like it but it doesnt mean that I am going to tell other people not to do it. Everyone has their own favorite method. The only thing I would ask to the jumpers out there is to take into account other hunters in the area and be considerate. Nothing more frustrating than getting in front of a flock and having birds coming into you on a good pass shoot and hearing 12 quick shots from the other side of the flock. Only to have your flock take off and leave. Good pass shoots dont come around very often. So please if you are going to jump a flock take a quick drive around the ENTIRE square mile and make sure no one is huning the flock. Thank you and good hunting/killing.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Why is there always a guy on here that starts this everyday I think Chris needs to start giving people the boot. People are just trying to ruffle peoples feathers just dont respond.


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

We all like shooting these geese.........we share a common goal.....end of story.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

here is how I see it. I personal prefer decoy hunting but I to have been on a few frustraing hunts where birds have been in the same field or one right next to me and would not work and every once in a while I will get my crawl on and try to Wack a few. I dont see any thing wrong with this. where my big ***** is, when u scout all night, get permission for a field, put the birds to sleep on a roost, and get up at 3 or 4 in the morning to put out decoys. just to have some "sneakers" go to the roost a blast away at dawn and f*** up your whole hunt. I just spent most likely five hour on that hunt and now it is done that is where I get very mad :******: if u want to put the sneak on in a field have at it if u ask me, but please if u know there decoyers around leave the roost alone. and by the way this debate is getting old to look at every other day.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would hook up some guns to your hang glider and chase those snows in the air think of it you will kill thousands!!!!!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Prarie Hunter said:


> Why is there always a guy on here that starts this everyday I think Chris needs to start giving people the boot. People are just trying to ruffle peoples feathers just dont respond.


 :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

wagner24314 said:


> thats my point its all about killing snows it doesnt matter at all how you kill them


Ummmm, yes it does. Does that mean I can just sit on the road and start picking em off from 800 yards with a .308?

Its a conservations season, not an "anything goes" free for all. Yes, their population needs to be drasticaly reduced, but it still needs to be done ethicaly and responsibly, ESPECIALLY when its hunters doing it, its our chance to prove to the non-hunting public, and anti-hunters that we are responsible, ethical people who DO CARE about wildlife and the environment. 
The more I hear the young guys with the KILL KILL KILL crap and "it dont matter just KILL EM ALL"!, I have to shake my head, makes us all look like boneheaded idiots that the anti crowd wishes we were. These kind of guys are perfect examples of the hunter stereotype the anti's would like to protray us as. So LETS NOT GIVE THEM THAT OPPORTUNITY. Be profressional, be considertae, be responsible, be ethical. Both of your fellow hunters, the non-target birds, and yes, even the bird your supposed to be "kill kill killing", even though their overpopulated, they still deserve some damn respect.

:soapbox:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

BillR said:


> Invite a jumper to hunt in your spread.
> Billy Rogers


That right there is the best way to make a convert.  Once they experience 1000 geese coming out of the nose bleed section to the deck. Jumpin just ain't the same anymore. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

wagner24314 said:


> decoying is easy .


 :lol: if it is the easier/best way to kill them and you want the population to drop then they should outlaw jumping and make decoying the law. 

BTW I bet most of you don't know where the tundra is. Has anyone seen recent pictures of it?

Also if they really wanted them killed immediately they would have poisened them already. Its not a no holds barred season.

Personally I think they should put a ton of the breeding pairs on a plane and bring them to the AK Tundra! :wink: Give the west guys some more.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Let me add if you are going to jump that is fine. Just realize the numbers you may take down. Make sure you have the freezer space and appetite for them all. Have enough ammo for the cripples. Don't trespass (maybe my biggest peeve) and do your best not to screw others. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Preach on brother Leo!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Pretty simple really

Jumpers- someone who doesn't have the means or abilities to shoot them over decoys, or someone who sees a flock that will be easily jumped while out scouting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Points made - so let's stop debating jumping. There's at least 100 other threads on the subject, doesn't need to keep coming up.


----------

